# Ashton Classic Majesty Cigar Review - Smooth, Mild and Flavorful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

found this cigar to be closer to mild than medium as I smoked it as I camped along the river. It went very well with an adult drink. There was a lo...

Read the full review here: Ashton Classic Majesty Cigar Review - Smooth, Mild and Flavorful


----------

